# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Contact

## yekcoh

Muy buenas:

Hace algun tiempo, vi en unos San Fermines, a un hombre hacer lo que luego me entere que se llamaba "contact", que para el que no sepa nada, explico diciendo que se trata de un tipo de malabarismo, que se hace con una o mas bolas. El caso es que la bola esta continuamente en contacto con las manos, de una manera muy gracil y harmoniosa (hortera la expresión, pero asi es).

Si alguien supiera de algun libro que enseñe este curioso arte, estaria muy agradecido de que me lo dijera, asi como cuales son las bolas mas apropiadas.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Norax

pero como, en plan con bolas de cristal como el malo de la peli en el laberinto? o algo mas sorprendente? :twisted:

----------


## letang

Las bolas son de...
coño de ke eran? ahora no me sale!!!

Weno, mi compañero de piso que hace bastantes malabares hacía algo de contact también, el nombra entero es "contact juggling" que significa malabares de contacto.

Son bolas de un plástico transparente y dan la sensación de que son de cristal (de ke jodío material eran ke no me sale!!!!)

Armando Lucero, en el nacional, se pegaba unos buenos pases de contact, en el salón del hotel, y en la actuación después de la cena de gala.

En internet hay páginas dedicadas a malabares y algunas de ellas tienen vídeos de malabares de contacto.
También peudes dirigirte a alguna tienda de malabares y preguntarles, a lo mejor tienen material de aprendizaje.

En Barcelona creo que hay varias, una muy famosa que se llama El Elefante Blanco o algo así.

Si no por internet también hay muchas tiendas que venden material y material de aprendizaje de malabarismo.

Dicen que si lo haces al aire libre un día soleado, la bola hace como de lente y te pegas unas quemaditas buenas.... jejeje

Que alguien me diga ke material es ese plástico, que no voy a poder dormir!! jejeje

----------


## letang

Vale... mientras escribía me rondaba la cabeza la palabra acrílico, pero no me terminaba de convencer que la bola fuera de eso, pues bien he buscado en una página y parece ser que sí, que es "acrílico"

miren que gracioso...

_Balls to use? 
weight, size, texture, material, types 
dangers of acrylic (my poor glass coffee table, burned things, hurt foot, etc) 
care and cleaning, costs, where to get balls_ 


"peligros del acrílico (mi pobre mesita de café, cosas rotas, pies escachaos, etc)"

Lo saqué de esta página
http://www.bowers.com/contact_juggling/

una búsqueda en google por "copntact juggling y os cansaréis de material, jejeje

Un saludo

----------


## Norax

ei, pues a mi eso si me gusta. sabeis de algun libro o video donde se use? en tiendamagia venden esas bolas? :twisted:

----------


## BusyMan

www.contactjuggling.com
www.contactjuggling.org

acrílico es un tipo de textil  :Wink1:  ese es el nombre en inglés
en realidad son esferas de metacrilato.

Michael Moschen fue el creador de esta corriente artística y es él el que ''presta'' sus brazos a David Bowie en la mítica secuencia de Dentro del Laberinto.

A James Edward se le ocurrió sacar un libro sobre malabares de contacto a partir de lo que había aprendido viendo a Moschen.

A Moschen... le jodió bastante. El no había puesto nombre a su nueva forma de expresión y no tenía pensado que nadie fuera a aprenderlo.

Norax, en el elefante blanco (calle infantas creo recordar, muy cerquita de magia madrid) las tienen. Son caras. Hay distintos diámetros, juguetea con ellas y elige acorde al tamaño de tu mano (aquí si importa y mucho que las manos sean grandes o pequeñas  :Wink1:  ).

Para empezar tal vez plantéate comprarte unas de silicona.
Con las de silicona te será imposible hacer ciertos movimientos (como en las que intervienen más de una bola) pero te será mucho más fácil aprender otros (mariposas, limpiaparabrisas, aislamientos...) y desde luego muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho más barato.


Jo, se de todo... no me beso porque no llego.
Hay mucha información en internet.

Si la magia requiere muchas horas de ensayo... esto diez veces más para que salga lo más simple y básico. Totalmente desquiciante. Avisados estais.

----------


## Ella

> Norax, en el elefante blanco (calle infantas creo recordar, muy cerquita de magia madrid) las tienen. *Son caras*. Hay distintos diámetros, juguetea con ellas y elige acorde al tamaño de tu mano (aquí si importa y mucho que las manos sean grandes o pequeñas  )..


esta web...bueno,sin palabras, mirad: 
http://www.arrakis.es/~quantumleap/b...lasMetacrilato

----------


## Ella

por cierto, esta es la web: 
http://www.arrakis.es/~quantumleap/botigav/ (las boals baratas)
esta es la del elefante blanco: www.elelefanteblanco.com me voya comprar los GOGO CICLE 2 RUEDAS

----------


## BusyMan

Ahora me explicas, corazón, qué malabares vas a hacer con 10 bolas de 3'5 milímetros...?
Ahora me explicas, guapita de cara, qué impresión de ''etereo'' vas a conseguir con unas bolas mate?

Cada bola cuesta entre 30 (las más pequeñas) y 50 euros.

Graciasss

----------


## letang

Sí, yo cuando vi la página decía "pos Claudia va a hacer malabares de contacto en la yema de los dedos!" jajaja
Después pensé que a lo mejor lo que le llamó la atención era el precio de las bolas de esponja (que es lo que le va a ella, jeje) 10 bolas de 3cm por 7,56... pero a ver cuanto se comprimen...  :? 

Pero eso, como el tema iba del contact... me parece que poco contact vas a hacer con esas bolitas, jejeje

Un saludo!

----------


## letang

Salió repe (y pa colmo Busyman se picó! jejeje)
El 19 te voy a dar pal pelo yo, le voy a decir a mi novia que se porte mal contigo cuando la saques de voluntaria! jajajajaja

----------


## letang

* acrílico, ca. 
 (De acr[oleína] e -yl, y este del gr. ὕλη). 
 1. adj. Quím. Dicho de una fibra o de un material plástico: Que se obtiene por polimerización del ácido acrílico o de sus derivados.* 
(No es un material textil, sino que se usa para confeccionar textiles, se mezcla con los demás materiales...)

En la misma página del elefante Blanco dicen que las bolas son de acrílico. El metacrilato es un material exageradamente caro. Cuando por ahí te dicen que te venden metacrilato para ponerlo a los cuadros o cosas así en verdad es un "sucedáneo", el metacrilato es mucho más caro y no tan usado como nos pensamos al ver tantos sucedáneos xD

Pos eso, que en el Elefante Blanco dice: BOLA ACRíLICA

Un saludo!

----------


## BusyMan

vale vale nano, ya me lo has dicho, no hace falta que me lo repitas y encima en negritas... :P
El 19 te voy a dar pal pelo

En el elefante blanco también tienen el libro de James Edward.
Es bueno ver videos (en mi opinión) para ver posiciones en detalle
Es MUY bueno practicar, cuando llevas un tiempito, con los ojos vendados. Cuesta 10 veces más pero evitas el tener que estar mirándote las manos para ejecutar los movimientos.

----------


## Ella

jooo busy, es que como vi las fotitos de las bolas no me fije el tamaño, jajajajaja...
por cierto, esa pali era mi pelicula preferida de pequeña..ains, que recuerdos!
en el retiro siempre hay gente haciendo eso, pero lo hacen tan despacito que parece una burbujita que baila en las manos..que bonito!

----------


## Norax

juas, me encanta. esas bolas son como de cristal pero resbalan mejor no? tenia una bola, pero de plastico de esas que botaban de un tamaño considerable... pero la regale. no se si serviria, porque es blandita.

puedo preguntar en el departamenteo dee quimica si podemos hacer algo parecido  :twisted:

----------


## quiqueque

hola soy nuevo en el foro llevo un año haciendo magia, aunque hago malabares desde hace tiempo, en cuanto al tema contact, se puede decir que existen dos maneras de manipular contact,(rodando sobre el cuerpo) y rolling (rodando sobre las manos), el contact se puede hacer con bolas de plastico normales de un buen tamaño 6-10 cm. al principio son estas mas aconsejables que las de cristal por el precio tambien. el rolling tambien puedes hacer con bolas, probad con dos bolas sobre la mano dibujando circulos desde la base de la palma pasando por todos los dedos al principio cuesta pero luego va saliendo, para rolling van bien las bolas de billar que aunque son un poco pequeñas al ser de platico duro ruedanmejor sobre la  mano. bueno espero que os sirva de algo, ah las bolas son de metraquilato

----------


## RNST

Bueno, me salgo del acrílico para informaros de algo que me parece que os gustará.

Este Otoño se celebró en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria el WOMAD (World Of Music Art & Dance) en donde, además de música se celebraron unoas actuaciones variadas entre las cuales, la estrella (corrió la voz por toda la ciudad en 2 días) fue el grupo FLAME OZ en donde uno de ellos realizaba lo que para mi ojo me resultó mágico, pero que eran increíbles malabares con ESFERAS DE VIDRIO...

Les dejo los enlaces, donde creo que además podrán encontrar videos de este grupo (en su mayoría pirotécnico) pero que esconde actuaciones como las que se narran...

En especial, el espectaculo de las esferas se llama FLUID DRUID y bueno.... ved....

http://www.flameoz.com/


Espero serviros de ayuda!

Saludos.

PD: No pensé comentar esto en este foro hasta hoy, que sale el tema.... la verdad, me alegra poder contarlo... fue... incontable....!!

----------


## albornozcortes

...el contact se puede hacer con bolas de plastico normales de un buen tamaño 6-10 cm. al principio son estas mas aconsejables que las de cristal por el precio tambien...


Muy buen consejo a mi entender, llevo algunos años practicando malabares, la bola de acrílico o como se le llame es más aconsejable comprarla una vez que aprendiste a manipular una más económica...

----------


## Patito

> esta es la del elefante blanco: www.elelefanteblanco.com me voya comprar los GOGO CICLE 2 RUEDAS


  :Lol:  Cuando la tengas, tienes que colgar una foto tuya subida en ese trasto, que si no, no vale!! :D

----------

